# Cat flap training and favourite poo corner



## JimmyJames (Sep 6, 2008)

How can i train my rescue cat to use our new cat flap? Prior to its installation there was effectively a hole in the door that she (and other cats) used but she is reluctant to use this now despite me propping it open/pushing her through. Due to her non-use, she has taken to using a corner of the living room for toilet duties which is becoming a problem. Any advice would be hugely appreciated.


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Prop the cat flap open, so it resembles tho hole that was there, leave her to use it like this for about a week.
Then remove the magnetic strip from the flap so it swings freely, again leave her to use it like this for about a wekk.
Then try putting the magnetic strip back in the flap and hopefully you should have sucess!

As for the poo in the corner, you need to make sure you have removed all trace of this otherwise she will keep returning to the same spot, remember their noses are much more sensitive than ours.

To clean the area, flush the area with water, use a normal houshold cleaning product (that wont remove the colour from the carpet), I normally use washing powder, then flush the area with water again. Then use vodka (or gin or any other colourless spirit), you can use the cheapest one you can find . Then flush the area with water once more.

Even if your cat goes outside, it is still a good idea to keep a tray inside, even if it is just for night time use. For one thing is it will save these accidients and secondly, if you can see their poo, then you would be able to see if their are any problems, it can be a great early warning signal for illnesses.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Couldn't have put it better myself Helz,also is the flap big enough?


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Couldn't have put it better myself Helz,also is the flap big enough?


Why thanks you Kel 
he he.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

helz said:


> Why thanks you Kel
> he he.


Your most welcome loveAnd i do hope you weren't thinking crude thoughts on this matter


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Your most welcome loveAnd i do hope you weren't thinking crude thoughts on this matter


Lol. omg... that hadn't even crossed my little innocent mind... my hubby 2b seems satisfied...


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

well said Helz

you can also use positive rewards. get some of your cats favorite treats and go on the opposite side of the flap to the cat put your hand through the flap with the treat with the flap up. then pull the flap towards you and hold the treat at the 'nosing' or mid base of the doorway under the half open flap. let the cat have the treat. if your cat is happy to have some more treats and you have not experienced any apprehension so far continue bringing the treat closer to you and getting the cat to come through the door and feel the door on it's back. eventually you will have the cat coming through the door for the treat. once you have got the cat coming through the door. wait till dinner time for kitty and put kitty outside in front of the door. place the bowl of food on the floor just inside the house and watch... you should have cat through door fairly quickly especially if you have a regular dinner time for your cat daily so the cat will be expecting dinner!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Could there be another reason she won't use the cat flap. If you had a hole in the door before, but she still reluctant to go outside, it could be because she doesn't feel safe outside, not because she is put off by the catflap. Perhaps there is a bully in the neighbourhood making them feel uneasy. You said the hole was used by other cats, maybe one of those is very territorial.

I would provide an indoor litter tray for a while, that should stop her messing the carpet at least and let her get her confidence about going outside in her own time.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

helz said:


> Lol. omg... that hadn't even crossed my little innocent mind... my hubby 2b seems satisfied...


Helz i thought better of you,aah don't be mean teach him how to use the door..it must be embarrassing trying to explain that one to the in laws to be


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

ErbslinTrouble said:


> well said Helz
> 
> you can also use positive rewards. get some of your cats favorite treats and go on the opposite side of the flap to the cat put your hand through the flap with the treat with the flap up. then pull the flap towards you and hold the treat at the 'nosing' or mid base of the doorway under the half open flap. let the cat have the treat. if your cat is happy to have some more treats and you have not experienced any apprehension so far continue bringing the treat closer to you and getting the cat to come through the door and feel the door on it's back. eventually you will have the cat coming through the door for the treat. once you have got the cat coming through the door. wait till dinner time for kitty and put kitty outside in front of the door. place the bowl of food on the floor just inside the house and watch... you should have cat through door fairly quickly especially if you have a regular dinner time for your cat daily so the cat will be expecting dinner!


This is how i taught mine with the help of some tasty chicken pieces.


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

sullivan said:


> This is how i taught mine with the help of some tasty chicken pieces.


same here i used the Thrive freeze dried chicken... she goes bonkers for it!!


----------

